# Eheim 2260 Media Help



## Stitch (2 Sep 2012)

I'm looking to pick up an Eheim 2260 later this week with a view to improve water flow and replace my internal Juwel filter, will run both for around 3 months, then this will be the only pump / filter on my Juwel Rio 400 (125 g / 450 l). I will probably also swap the pump for the Eheim 1262 (900 gph / 3,400 lph).

The trouble is I'd like some help guidance on how best to fill the 19 ltr bucket with media?

I'm guessing it will need to be some sort of pre filter, then bio filer and finally a fine filter but what are my options for each? The Eheim range of filter materials do not appear to be available in Dubai. So i'd need to see what other options are available here and substitute.

Finally, does anyone have any experience on if the Eheim 2260 fits in the Juwel Rio 400 cabinet? The dimensions make it sound possible, but very tight.

Cheers


----------



## darren636 (2 Sep 2012)

why will you run both for 3 months?


----------



## geoffbark (2 Sep 2012)

So that he can mature the eheim without any adverse affect in water quality. 

This way he can remove internal filter and media and throw it away. 

He could of cause put the old media in the eheim. But then he would lose space for new media.


----------



## darren636 (2 Sep 2012)

just put all the media from the jewel filter into the eheim, and throw the jewel. running two filters just results in dividing your good bacteria.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Sep 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> just put all the media from the jewel filter into the eheim, and throw the jewel. running two filters just results in dividing your good bacteria.



Not necessarily that practical since a Juwel internal filter works mainly with square sponges which dont really relate well to using in the new filter.  I can understand why you said that but I can appreciate why he wants to run them both.

I would run them both for a month, then take increasing amounts of the media out of the Juwel over the next month.  That should be plenty of time.  The lower your bioload the quicker you can do this.  As far as media for the new filter goes, the world is your Oyster.  I would say something like Ehfi mech pro and a layer of sponge for the mechanical, then whatever bio media you choose.  Stuff like Sera Siporax is reputedly better in terms of bio capacity/volume but it is generally considered that most externals have more capacity for bio filtration than would ever be necessary.  I personally like it because I dont have to fill the filter baskets to the brim and this means improved flow.  Also, consider using Purigen as chemical media.  It works a treat, but don't tell everyone !!


----------



## darren636 (2 Sep 2012)

hey, i just cut my sponges up. using those sharp things.... hmmmm. let me see... SCISSORS! any shape you like. i did it, get rid of the ugly box in the corner of the tank!


----------



## Antipofish (2 Sep 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> hey, i just cut my sponges up. using those sharp things.... hmmmm. let me see... SCISSORS! any shape you like. i did it, get rid of the ugly box in the corner of the tank!



You had to think what SCISSOR were called        

Thats what the OP is trying to do... get rid of the ugly black box.  But maybe he doesnt want cut up bits of sponge as his media  ?  Thats why I made the suggestion I did Darren    I personally do not like sponge as bacterial media.  It technically needs replacing far more often than stuff like Siporax.  Of course, not everyone WILL change it, or feel they need to.  Filter media is all pretty much down to personal preference.  Thus any suggestions made are relevant


----------



## Stitch (3 Sep 2012)

Cheers for the replies. Main aim is to improve the water flow. Getting rid of the black box is a bonus.

Appreciate the comments regarding instant cycling of the new filter by using the old media but i'd rather move away from these sponges and properly setup the new filter. I hear when correctly setup they don't need to be opened that often and can just be cleaned/rinced through the purge hole. I don't mind running both for a while and like the idea about running both for a month and then slowly removing the Juwel sponges.

It appears they might be able to sell me the "Eheim Professional 2080 Media Kit". Do you think this would be suitable?:
Ehfimech x 4 litres
Substratpro x 8 litres
Coarse filter pad x 1
Fine filtration x 1

Would I need to fill the extra space, approx 5 litres, with anything else? Or could I leave it empty?

Finally, anyone know if the 2260 fits in a Juwel Rio 400 cabinet?


----------



## GHNelson (3 Sep 2012)

Would I need to fill the extra space, approx 5 litres, with anything else? Or could I leave it empty?

Leave it empty if you pack more media in it will reduce the turnover/flow.
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

I reckon the 2080 pack may work out expensive and as you want to improve flow (you will do this with the new filter anyway of course) I think substrat pro would have the opposite effect... esp 5L of the stuff !  I have used it and it definitely affects flow more than Sera Siporax.  

The Ehfimech pro is good stuff though.  

But I think buying pre cut filter pads and foams is way over priced when you can buy that stuff in bulk a lot cheaper.  

It depends what you want to spend really. I bought pond filter foams and pads and cut them to size.  Worked out at a quarter of the price.


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

he ALREADY HAS plenty of foams in the jewel.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> he ALREADY HAS plenty of foams in the jewel.



And like he said Darren, he doesnt want to go down the route of cutting them all up into bits and pieces. This is why I have just suggested pond filter foam (which in case you are not aware, comes in very large sheets that can be cut DOWN to size). I dont understand why you are being so argumentative.  Its his filter after all.  And he has indicated he is not keen on the suggestion you have made so why are you hell bent on poo pooing anyone elses ideas ?


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

i will not allow this course of action!


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

remember- never poo poo a poo poo.


----------



## Stitch (3 Sep 2012)

LOL   

Yeah, i'm pretty fixed in my head for setting this up separately and running both for a time.

He's offered me this for 50 GBP (he said it was his wholesale price) : http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... lter/48416

Appreciate the comments on the Siporax but the above seems like a good deal, even if I don't end up using the foam pads. I'm hoping the upgrade in the pump to the 1262 will do the job on the flow. I'll leave the rest empty then if that'll also help flow.

Now to just try and find out if it fits in the Juwel cabinet. Amazing that I can't find an answer online considering both companies are German.


----------



## GHNelson (3 Sep 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> remember- never poo poo a poo poo.


Is that Winnie the Poo


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

19 litre bucket eh? Hmmm.... Gonna be a squeeze. I can only just fit my 1100  lpf  filter  in  my  cab. Vision 260.


----------



## james3200 (3 Sep 2012)

The 2260 is a beast, and a fantastic filter. On my last scape it ran for 2 years with me not opening it up for clean and it ran practically the same when I did eventually clean it, so good choice!

The 2260 comes with a big heavy duty media bag that is essential when cleaning the filter. 

I use ehffix on the base, prob around 4lt then in the main bag efhimech (around4-5lt) & substrat pro (7-8lt approx) from various filters and then a couple bags of ehfisynth wool on top

I have upgraded to the 1262 on mine also and you wont be dissapointed with flow on your size tank


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> i will not allow this course of action!



 

Very Margaret Thatcher'esque'   

Don't worry Darren, he ain't doin my idea either


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> darren636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its Winnie the Poo Poo.


----------



## darren636 (3 Sep 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FLANDERS PIGEON MURDERER!!!!


----------



## Stitch (5 Sep 2012)

A couple of people have mentioned only part filling the external filter to improve water flow.

I just wondered if this would cause a problem with the water flow inside the filter? I mean, if the canister is only half filled then could the water entering the bottom, and being pushed up, dislodge or push around the layers instead of going through them?

Here is a quick image to try and explain what I mean.






What is the best way for filling these? Any tips?

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## darren636 (5 Sep 2012)

bypass is sometimes an issue with cheap filters. Not heard it about eheim though. Even with partial media. Possible though.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Sep 2012)

Does this 2260 have media trays or do you just chuck it all in on top of itself ?  Im not that familiar with it but all the Eheims I have owned have had media trays.  If it does have them then its no issue at all.  Most of my trays are only half full.


----------



## Stitch (5 Sep 2012)

Hi,

It's essentially an empty 18ltr bin with no trays or compartments.

They provide a little plastic stand with 4 legs that everything sits on but I think that's it.

See this thread where the guy fills to the top : http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ost2460726

My query is if I fill like he has, but only half way, then could the flow of the pump mess up the items in the canister?


----------



## Antipofish (5 Sep 2012)

Possibly, is the answer to that.  However, see that green stuff he has used  ?  You could top off the top half with that and it would keep it in place.  OR you could cut a piece of foam (like I suggested earlier    ) that is  very tight fit, as your top layer.  It wouldnt need to be fine foam, it could be coarse.  But that ought to hold everything in place.  Its more a case of density rather than volume in terms of allowing/restricting flow


----------

